# hi all !



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

having a great time here on the rhine in melhiem at the mo < just to mention on the price of diesel been to dunkirgue belg germany koln and at the rhine now and now the rhine price,s not bad to say the least, expected higher , but not payed more 1,31 any where at all. just a mention .

denton.


----------

